# Bicarbonate of soda



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

So then I have descaled the Fracino Bambino with citric acid, however even after many flush cycles there still appears to be some taste to the water. Reading on here suggests using bicarbonate of soda to nutralise the boiler.

I have searched for the answer and after an hour have not found an answer.

What is the mix of bicarbonate of soda to water? Does the water need to be hot? How long do I leave it in for? Anything else I need to be aware of?

Cheers.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Merry Christmas - might want to try just putting some normal tap water through it - after a hard descale with citric it takes a few days for the copper to loose its metallic taste.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

A merry Christmas to you as well.

Cheers for the advice, I've flushed it through a fair few times now, I shall keep trying though. The steam wand and hot water had a strange smell and taste that seems to have gone but still picking a taste up from the group's.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you still have issues by the new year then maybe get some Star San as per this advice:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39603-Contaminated&p=530439#post530439

It seemed to do the trick for me in removing any lingering tastes


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you, I will see how I get on over the next few days and If it still remains I will look into star san.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Have flushed, flushed and flushed some more, still a strange slightly sweet taste. Getting bored of chucking good water down the drain so I've stripped the unit down and I am going to start again but with the machine in bits.

Star San ordered and being delivered anyday, fingers crossed this will sort it.


----------

